# My fiancee and I posted up in LA. Looking for good people or a cheap place to rent/squat. Need advice



## Astral Arlo (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello everyone! Im new here but have had several people recommend it. Im a musician posted in LA with my fiancee. Looking for a place to rent or squat


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2022)

boy, squatting opportunities are gonna be hard to come by without someone that knows the area. what's your situation? LA is HUGE so you're gonna have to be more specific. are you in a vehicle or just on foot? i used to sleep on the roof tops of businesses out there back in the day, so maybe that's a possibility.


----------

